# Trimming Windows 10



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bumbling thru the process of lightening up a Win 10 iso. for the first time. Any tips or resources appreciated. What I've managed so far...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Bumbling thru the process of lightening up a Win 10 iso. for the first time. Any tips or resources appreciated. What I've managed so far...
> 
> View attachment 236675View attachment 236676


Use blackviper.com for services tuning, askwoody.com for WUDs, Britec09 on youtube, services.msc, gpedit.msc and regedit for other tweaks


----------



## oobymach (Feb 15, 2022)

I turn off a bunch of unneeded services, here's what I have disabled as an example, some are from intrusive 3rd party stuff and the rest I don't use. 

You can use shutup10 to disable a bunch of stuff you don't need as well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I turn off a bunch of unneeded services, here's what I have disabled as an example, some are from intrusive 3rd party stuff and the rest I don't use.
> 
> You can use shutup10 to disable a bunch of stuff you don't need as well.
> 
> View attachment 236680


So, that app is used afterwards?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I turn off a bunch of unneeded services, here's what I have disabled as an example, some are from intrusive 3rd party stuff and the rest I don't use.
> 
> You can use shutup10 to disable a bunch of stuff you don't need as well.
> 
> View attachment 236680



If i had my w7 rig up Id show a baseline of whats what, but i dont atm


----------



## oobymach (Feb 15, 2022)

Run the shutup10 app after you've installed windows updates, you will need to re-run it if you update windows down the line but changes will remain until then.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow!



I've yet to be able to better this Atlas iso.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 15, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Use blackviper.com for services tuning


Ummm, FYI - Years ago, he was THEE source for services tuning. But he stopped doing this with "earlier" versions of Windows 10.

As he notes on his website now, 



> Black Viper’s Windows 10 Service Configurations
> 
> This information is based upon the Windows 10 April 2018 Update (version 1803/17134.1) released April 2018.
> 
> Please note: this information is no longer updated. Please take that fact into consideration when reviewing this information.



and (his *bold italics)*, 



> _*No, I will not update service configurations for Windows 11*_… I don’t even use Windows anymore; I use Linux for general computing



So not sure BV should even be used for W10 since his last update was nearly 4 years and several iterations of W10 back.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks guys - I'll be continuing to use Atlas while I get the hang of this experimenting.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 15, 2022)

Keep us posted.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Feb 15, 2022)

If you want to go deep. Check out the *Tron Script*.   I've used it on several systems. It can take a very long time.

*As always, I implore you before using this, make sure you have a valid backup image of your system.*


----------



## pavle (Feb 15, 2022)

Just use factory de-bloated Win10: Enterprise LTSC 2021.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> If you want to go deep. Check out the *Tron Script*.   I've used it on several systems. It can take a very long time.
> 
> *As always, I implore you before using this, make sure you have a valid backup image of your system.*


I'll check it out. I'm not worried about losing anything on my pc's...it literally takes no time to delete, format and re-install a fresh OS. Most experimentation takes place on a separate dedicated hard drive anyway.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 15, 2022)

pavle said:


> Just use factory de-bloated Win10: Enterprise LTSC 2021.


Ah yes for all the flourishing entrepreneurs in here, not to mention it's piracy if you don't hold a legal license which 100% of people yoinking LTSC off the interwebs don't have. Using it unactivated is also piracy going by Microsoft's ToS.

Another pointless debloating thread... Unwatching after this.



oobymach said:


> I turn off a bunch of unneeded services, here's what I have disabled as an example, some are from intrusive 3rd party stuff and the rest I don't use.
> 
> You can use shutup10 to disable a bunch of stuff you don't need as well.
> 
> View attachment 236680


3600X and thinking disabling services makes any difference. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

I thought one could get a Evaluation copy of Enterprise LTSC...piracy still?


----------



## looniam (Feb 15, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> I thought one could get a* Evaluation copy* of Enterprise LTSC...piracy still?


yeah, thats what i call a torrent.   

i tried it early in win 10 history (arrrggh matey!) and it didn't have games like candy crush, live tiles or like allowing ads in the lock screen by default and don't have to worry about windows update screwing things up. but meh, there were features via WU that i was missing so i went back to pro and found scripts to remove games, news, yada yada (w/o breaking anything) and fortunatley windows update is much much better about NOT wrecking things in the meantime.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2022)

Just finished installing Atlas OS on the gamer...I'll leave it be for the time being. I never installed a ssd in my everyday pc. As soon as I figure out the best bang for the buck for a 1T NVMe drive I will order one and install it in the daily for the experimentations.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2022)

I just installed a evaluation copy of Enterprise LTSC 21H2 and after running it through the toolbox as I did the others I don't see it as worth jumping through the hoops to use it. For some reason it doesnt show the same promise as the standard build. The others are free...may as well run with them.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2022)

Personally I look fondly on the days when the first thing to do was to install NIC drivers from a CD. Those were the days.


----------

